# thinking of Spring anyone else?



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Well Kids on the way, and seed magizines showing up in the mail, I am thinking of Spring already. I am ready to order my seeds and start planning my garden, also ready to start ordering chicks, poults, ducklings and gooslings... Can't wait to start all those spring time projects that either got put off with the cold weather or got thought of because of the cold weather. Like the Chicken house which should have been built last fall but we thought the chickens would stay in the barn even when we moved the goats, but they didnt I have three in the new loafing barn and five in my garage, and the ducks and geese insist on sleeping outside. The turkey also moved to the garage. So Im ready for January to get here and be over along with Feb. don't mind March but can't wait for April and warm weather.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I'M READY FOR SPRING!
It's bitterly cold outside! 

I want to go hiking EVERYDAY!... go to Goat Shows, See Goat Kids.. and get a tan. 


:sun: I'm ready anytime now! 

but we have to wait until May.. gaah


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

I say let the count down begin as we are almost past the holiday season...Here is to tans and warm sunshine. May they come sooner rather than later.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

I soooooo agree!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am with ya! I can't wait until spring! We've already had a lot of snow for us - almost as much as we see in one season and winter just started! 
March/April can't get here fast enough!


----------



## rocky_ridge_goats (Aug 7, 2010)

Spring! Dad and I planted Daffodils this past fall... so I'm hoping for daffodils out front of our house (no way goats can get to them!) I am saving to order some chicks and seeds as well.. I am really excited!!!!!!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Spring!!!!! ....... brings me five lamancha babies..... **sigh** I can't wait for spring.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Hello from another Minnesotan . I agree that Jan & feb can be done with.. Let's just skip right to May. I think it'll come fast this year since I have 8 does due in feb, 7 due in march and 3 due in April plus I'm training in sterile processing at work now so I have plenty to keep me occupied.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

I can handle the next three months as soon as our snowblower arrives for the Bobcat. Cant wait BobCat and Snowblower will be ours next week...hehehehe. I just miss the simple things like going to the barn and not freezing all my goats and everyone else being in the Pasture by the barn and not having to carry water to fill tanks. Moving south sounds good.


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

I don't think I can take anymore snow!!!! I can't wait to get out and sit in chairs on the grass and get trampled by the goats.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:laugh: I am being very optimistic that the next 2 months will go fast and that the bitter cold temps that we got early this past month is indication that Punxsatawny Phil won't see his shadow come Groundhog day :greengrin: We've had snow fall just about every day so far, no major accumalations just enough to make things even colder.....but I'm predicting(HOPING) that we start a warming trend by the end of February :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yeah... I would love spring to come.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I like spring, but I can wait a little while. We are actually having a white Christmas in Alabama and I want time to enjoy it! :snowcheese: :snowcool: :snowbounce:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

It has been warmer than normal this year in Southern Oregon, but I am still definitely ready for spring to come around. Mostly ready for the MUD to dry up! I despise the mud. The goats have a nice, dry shelter to hang out in, and the majority of the field is pretty dry, but they have to slosh through a mud pit to go between the barn and their field. It is so much worse with the horses. They have insisted upon peeing inside their shelter and nowhere else, and they refuse to go lounge in the dry field. Instead, they stand in the mud 24/7 and it drives me insane.

However, since it has been warmer this winter than normal, I am hoping that means that spring arrives earlier. April is usually the month when it is no longer considered winter around here, but I am hoping for early or mid-March this year since I have kids arriving around then. Besides that, it is time to plant a vegetable garden and trail ride like crazy with my coming three year old gelding and my new gelding, Chief. And in May, a new foal out of my mare, which has me more excited than any of the other babies this coming year.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I think we got about an inch today. The tracks in the snow, and the rake trail from earlier today when I was dragging the rake from the shed to the goat pen were covered...

I spent the afternoon hanging tarp! We are making an addition on the side of our barn, and there is a doorway on the front/back of it, so I put up a pallet to block the front door, and covered it with tarp, then covered the back stall door and left them a small opening. It's been windy, so I don't want the draft on them. We don't want to put up anything permanent<so we can open it up in the summer when it's hot>, so we'll see how the tarp works  I use tarp and pallets for EVERYTHING LOL

I've been in the house for about an hour and am STILL thawing out!
I can't wait for spring!!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am also ready for spring but this has been a weird last couple of weeks. If we got all the snow they predicted it would be horrible but all of it has gone either north or south of Fort Wayne. We have missed out on 6-10 inches. Believe me I am not complaining. We dont have much snow, you can still see the grass just fine. I am just ready for warmer weather so I don't have to put my snow clothes on every time I go to check the animals.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I agree Roger, it's been a weird past few weeks. We've seen more snow than we typically see, just a couple of inches here and there, but it's added up to well over 10 inches since Thanksgiving. 
I don't like having to bundle up to go outside. It's been soooo cold! Thankfully starting today we'll warm up a little each day and be in the 40s/50s by the end of the week and weekend. I keep checking the forecast to make sure they don't change it LOL
Sunny today, so I think a lot of the snow is going to melt!


----------



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

I am origianlly from Ky so I know what it like up in that neck of the woods. However, I am now living in Florida where I can't wait til Thanksgiving and once tax day hits its absolutely miserable outside. The humidity down here is unreal. You get soaked from sweat just walking to the barn. And it seems that summer never stops. The family and I are moving back to Ky. after I finish my school in 2 more years, and we all can't wait to have actual seasons again. So as the post says "thinking of spring" to me down here is a dreadful thought. As this is when the humidity starts building. But once we move back I am sure I will long for spring to come. 

It actually got down to 31 here last night!!!!! Butback to 60 by noon.


Keep warm up there,
Tom


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

NO WAIT, we have not had winter here in my area yet. We have been in the 40-60 degree and I would like some snow. (Not what the East cost has, just some). :laugh:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

It was so cold yesterday couldn't hardly stand it looks like a warm day today though 25 degrees and it isn't even 9 in the morning we just might hit 35 today.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hear ya newmama! It's 25 and 10:30am here, looks like we might get up to 32 like they are forecasting! The low tonight is 25, and keeps getting better with each day. Thurs the high is 45 and the low is 42! I am NOT complaining  

Lori - you can have some of our snow before it's all melted away! We have seen more than half of the snowfall we typically see in a season, it's really a weird year! We typically don't see the bulk of our snow until Jan/Feb. 

As for spring planting, I don't know how much we'll do. Our garden area 'was' in the goat pen surrounded with chicken wire, but we don't want it in there and have goats climbing the fence getting into it.
We might put a small one up front. I just want a few tomatoe plants, green beans, and I'd like to try zuccini, something I LOVE, but for some reason it didn't do too well the past 2 years. Maybe getting it further from the creek area will be better...


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Lori- You can have the storm that is coming in tomorrow night.   :sigh: Here in SW MN the Sixth one of the year there has been only one weekend since Nov 20 that we haven't got 3+ inches of Snow at a time and that weekend it came in the middle of the week right after we got 3+ inches of snow....I so wished I lived some where warm right now I just want to cry i am so sick of snow.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh and Lori I love your goats they are so beautiful


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

newmama30+ said:


> Oh and Lori I love your goats they are so beautiful


Ditto!

Forecast is still looking good, rain, but I can deal with that. The snow is really melting away today. I have to admit I am sad to see it go <and all the mud that is following!>, but I'm ready for a break from the bitter cold!

BTW, someone mentioned daffodils. We have them EVERYWHERE here on our property. I've transplanted soooo many from the woods into my flower bed and around the small trees up by the road. It'll be fun to see how they come up this year since they multiply.



















Some goofy edits I did...this is wooded area right behind the goat pen... I had already transplanted several flowers...









I am in central KY and these are the first flowers to bloom, in fact they are the first real signs of plant life!



















I love spring, and get excited about all forms of life returning...even...leaves on the thorn bushes!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Beautiful photos! Daffodils are such an excellent backdrop for kid photos. We have a ton where I live as well and I used them last year to take photos of the kids with (not letting them nibble on them of course, I'm not sure if they would harm them or not.)

It is SNOWING LIKE CRAZY here. Its beautiful, but dang is it cold out there... Le sigh.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks, and I agree they set the background in the pics! 

We're finally getting a break from the snow. We've had soooo much snow it's been crazy! I think I read our average snowfall in December is around 2-3 inches. Since Thanksgiving night we've had over 10 inches, plus we already had a ice storm too, which wasn't too bad, but caused a lot of problems as far as driving and walking outside goes. 
Just makes me afraid what Jan/Feb might bring since those are usually the months we see our winter weather.


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

we are suppose to get drizzle tonight and then 6+ inches of snow on top of that starting after 9pm tonight --ugh!! And of course I have to work day shift an hour away from where I live. I am actually leaving tonight & staying at my parents--they live in the town where I work. There's no way I'm driving frozen highways at 5:30 am--I usually only see about 5 cars on my way to work & cell phone signal doesn't work 1/2 of the time. I had my fun spinning backwords into the ditch last week & getting stuck--of course forgot my cell phone at home that day too but luckily someone was awake at the only nearby house!


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Yep we have had over 52 inches of snow this year and winter has barely begun. My parents are coming up thru Michigan and across Wisconsin to visit us later this week and I am keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

My dad brought my kids back from Pierre SD today/tonight. He said he drove in fog with drifting melting snow from Desmet SD to Tracy MN. Then the last 20miles to my house were fine. As of 10:30 pm tonight its still 35 out and it can stay that way in my opinion. 
heres what the Weather channel Says  :
* TIMING...PATCHY AREAS OF FREEZING DRIZZLE WILL BE POSSIBLE
OVERNIGHT. FREEZING RAIN AND SNOW WILL OCCUR DURING THE DAY ON
THURSDAY THEN DIMINISH BY THURSDAY EVENING. THERE WILL BE A
BREAK THURSDAY NIGHT...BEFORE MODERATE TO HEAVY SNOW RETURNS
FRIDAY MORNING AND AFTERNOON.

* MAIN IMPACT...1 TO 2 INCHES OF SNOW AND 0.10 TO 0.20 INCH ICE
ACCUMULATION IS POSSIBLE ON THURSDAY. 6 OR MORE INCHES OF SNOW
IS POSSIBLE ON FRIDAY AND FRIDAY NIGHT.

* OTHER IMPACTS...THE COMBINATION OF SNOW AND ICE COULD MAKE FOR
DIFFICULT TRAVEL AT TIMES ON THURSDAY AND FRIDAY. GUSTY
NORTHWEST WINDS WILL DEVELOP FRIDAY NIGHT

Really really not liken it


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

YUCK, I hope you get the lower end of those totals Bobbi Jo! Especially the ice! I can live with snow even though we only see about 3-4 inches at most at a time, but I've been through 2 major ice storms since 2003 and am sooooo not a fan of ice. We had freezing rain 2 weeks ago and I was sooooo worried, but thankfully it wasn't horrible.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

they upped our snow total to 5-8in by Saturday night, so I figure I will have kids in the middle of a blizzard, good thing I put up a tarp for draft protection.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We got up to 52 today....OMG!!! It was such a nice day! It was dark/cloudy/rainy this morning but the sun came out for most of the afternoon then some clouds late in the afternoon, but wow...great day. Our low will be around 50!!! And tomorrow pushing 60!! WOWZA!!!! THANK YOU MOTHER NATURE!!!! hehe!!!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

holy cow HoosierShadow!! Send that weather my way!! And here I was happy with 32 above--that was until the rain came which has now turned everything to ice & now they are saying 10+ inches of snow---springtime hurry up! I sure hope 2011 isn't going to be one of those years where spring doesn't come until mid-May here. I guess I was hoping that having kids due in February would make spring come faster--lets hope I'm right


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Bobbi Jo--did you hear that Fargo, North Dakota had a 100+ car pile up in white-out conditions! I heard it on the radio..I guess a semi jack-knifed & with the snow coming down so hard no one could see & they just kept crashing into eachother--a few people passed away


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

I am very nervous about my parents driving here. I hope the snow doesn't hit until they are here!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

no I hadn't heard that  , I only get to listen to the radio if I go somewhere with DH, and with the weather we're getting I made him drive into town tonight to get diesel for the Bobcat so we can get out tomorrow. But I can believe it, it was pretty bad here earlier but now the snow stopped I am sure it is still blowing and we will get more.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

it is fridged outside tonight i am froze hope no one goes tonight cause i can't go out again until in the morning then I can use the BobCat to get down there...It is snowing again


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Last night was the mildest night we've had in a while! It got down to 45. We have the front part of our mini barn blocked off - we use the back doors for now, and some of the girls were coming around the front of the barn to stand, 
which they don't do when it's cold. So I kept checking on them trying to figure out what they are doing and forgot it was mild out LOL

I checked weatherbug and they are saying a new high of 62 for today!!!! I won't complain about that one bit!


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

Oh MY 62!!! Heck I would take 34. We are ice covered not sure how we are going to get out. My husband has to drive to "the cities" (four hours south of here) at about 3:30 am to take my son to the airport so he can get back to school. My other son had plans down there for New Years Eve but from the sound of it I am going to need to try to talk him out of it. I am trying to talk my husband into just getting a hotel room down there for the night.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh we paid for that 62 degree weather....hehe... It was in the mid 40s yesterday with rain on and off until early afternoon. It got down to 19 and the windchill was in the lower teens.
Today we'll get just above freezing, and tonight down to 18....BRRRRRR.... Tomorrow it'll shape up again....somewhat. 
I'm so ready for spring!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

My 10-day forecast--of course we all know that could all change.
--------
Today
Jan 2
Partly Cloudy
high 6°
low -16°
-------------
Mon
Jan 3
Flurries
high 11°
low -7°
-----------------
Tue
Jan 4
Mostly Cloudy
high 4°
low -7°
------------
Wed
Jan 5
Few Snow Showers
high 11°
low -2°
--------------
Thu
Jan 6
Few Snow Showers
high 5°
low -6°
----------------
Fri
Jan 7
AM Clouds / PM Sun
high 5°
low -8°
----------
Sat
Jan 8
Flurries
high 8°
low -3°
--------------
Sun
Jan 9
Flurries
high 11°
low 4°
------------------
Mon
Jan 10
Cloudy
high 15°
low 5°
-------------
Tue
Jan 11
Cloudy
high 14°
low 6°
--------------


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

We got lucky and the storm missed us, just cold now...we shall see what the rest of the week brings.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

Alaska's yucky right now!
usually we have 3-4 feet of snow, -10F..

but this year, we have 0-3" of snow here and it's 30F!! I hate it! The 80mph wind blew the snow away, then rained.. gaah! 6 months until the real spring!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Karen - no offense, but you can keep that forecast LOL That's wicked cold, and definitely something we don't see around here. I think the coldest it gets here during the day is an occassional day in the mid to low teens. We've already had some days in the teens, and again very cold for us. Now at night, we do see temps closer to 0, but usually no negatives. 

Katrina - 6 months until spring? YUCK!!! I'd go crazy!!! Our weather is usually 'ugly' in Jan/Feb, and starts shaping up in March. Signs of life around the end of March and in April. 
For planting gardens, usually it's safest to plant around May 1st. A lot of people here use a rule of thumb as 'Plant anytime after the Kentucky Derby' hehe...which is always the first Saturday in May. They say if you wait until the derby chances are you won't be dealing with frost.


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

Me TOO~~!!! Ordered my peeps, starting to plan my garden...and best of all BABIES are coming soon.... :leap:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Okay finalized my list of Peeps today have yet to order but my total is only gona be like $60 this year so its much better than the last two years.
5buff orpingtons
10male White Giants
5female White Giants
5female Black Giants

I guess I have to take my luck of the draw at the Farm Store for getting Hen Kahkii Campbells cause for 3 females my shipping went from $8 to $45 and they just ain't worth that to me, I want them but I will pay the extra dollar apiece in town since I only want a hand full. Also going to get my Cornish X chicks in town since they only cost .99 and also my Turkey's although I still think there has to be somewhere to get the Red Bourban Turkey's for less than $10-$13 /head thats why if I get a male and female again Im gona guard her like she is Royalty, if I had done that with my Hen last fall I would not be buying them again, I'd be hatching them


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

boy have they been wrong on the forecast!! Yesterday was -21 when I looked at 9:30am..-13 at noon when I left for work. This morning was -27 but currently 0--supposedly we are getting to 10 above. Husband came home from work yesterday sick & left his car outside--wouldn't start this morning...so he took my car from the garage & I'll try his car at noon again..otherwise I have to take the truck--that thing always starts. 
Bobbi Jo--$45 is crazy for shipping! I hope you are able to get everything you want. When will you be getting them?


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

I will order my Mail order peep's to arrive in May, so that my Meat chicks are out of my Tubs by then. I will get 20-40 Cornish X chicks from Runnings at the end of Next month when they come in and put them in 110 gal Tubs in the barn with heat lamps over them, got told I am not to have them in the house this year, If I have to I can alway put them in the attached Garage. I figure if we do it right I can sell the broilers and buy my Turkeys in May too.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

It is looking like a really cold week here in MN this week :doh: :help: , I so want to go south right now, it snowed an inch of really light fluffy snow last night, then the wind came up and by this morning I almost couldn't get the car to the end of the drive way to drop my daughter for the bus. By 9:30 they called school of due to the wind causing almost white out conditions. So went and Picked her up from school, then at a quarter to 1 went to go to the bank cause My dad came and got the kids for the weekend, we almost didnt make it down the driveway with the farm truck which is a 94 Chevy 3/4 ton so not a lil truck! Got home 'bout 4:30 cause couldn't stay in town due to weather. I so want winter to just calm down, and give me one weekend that is nice, I don't mind snow, or even cold but this is getting ridiculous. I can't remember the last week that we haven't had school closed early on canceled at least once in a week, usually it is on Thursday or Friday. Dang just one weekend , oh yeah dentist put me on Vicodin for pain, its making me feel loopy tonight...so excuse the ramblings.


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

I hear ya! I want to be out with the animals but it is just too cold! I am so not used to these cold temps of northern Minnesota! This year has been yucky! My parents just left to return to what they now call the "tropics of Michigan". I am very sorry to say that they won't ever return for a visit this time of year again. It was so cold out yesterday and I was due to trim hoofs and weigh the goats. It was just too cold...I tried trimming and weighing but I couldn't do it in the barn..my hands wouldn't work to trim nor get them hooked up to the sling to weigh them. So.......I brought them in the house one by one and quickly weighed them using the wii fit board (I didn't have any way to hang the scale inside) trimmed their hoofs as my mother held them. They loved the attention!!! I know..How silly! But I miss being out with them and with temps dropping into the -20 to -30's it is horrible!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We were supposed to have a light dusting yesterday/today, but ended up with an inch or more. It's coooold! Our high was at midnight last night! It was 15 degrees today with wind chill around zero or below! Tonight it will drop down to 9! YUCK!!!!  
And now our local news channel has an advisory out letting people know we could expect significant snow fall Mon-Wed. Soooo.....not liking this forecast.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Since the "warm" New Years Day high of 54* the temp since then hasn't made it above 28*....we've had snow since Tuesday, a bit here n there but it adds up and this morning, I had DH take me to work because we had an additional 3 inches overnight and the Township plow didn't run. Sorta ticks me off that I am the ONLY one on my road that has to work weekends and not having the road plowed stinks.

I don't watch or listen to the weather unless I hear of significant snow...it is what it is and as long as I have hay and feed for my kids I can deal with the snow....it's the bitter cold wind that really gets me. Can't wait to see my Daffodils poking through and hearing Robins singing as I leave for work at 5 am! Those are sure signs of Spring.

As of today there is 9 1/2 weeks til the first day of Spring :stars:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry Liz, that stinks that your road wasn't plowed  We live on a busy road and sometimes they do really good, sometimes not. It's busy, but sometimes they slack on keeping it clean. 
We don't have a lot of wind here since we're kind of downhill and surrounded by lots of tall trees. 

They are talking about all this possible snow on Mon-Wed, and I am thinking this just totally stinks... because I am planning to go to a local horse sale on Monday, and also to some of the local horse farms for their annual 'open house' for stallion inspection. I hope it doesn't screw up my plans to get to some of the farms this week as I need pics of the new studs!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

It is so cold here right now. 0 or below don't know windchill all I know is to keep warm in the barn I got on two hoodies plus a sweatshirt and my farm coat. thinking about layering on another couple pairs of pants.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I hear ya, it got down to 7 last night and that's cold for us here in central KY. I went out twice to check on the kids and they were doing fine, cuddled up together under neath the hay feeder. I'm getting ready to go out and let the meannie and her daughter out of the back stall, and check on the kids, thaw ice buckets, and give hay. I love my goaties, but I sure am not looking forward to that cold air...

Looks like things will get interesting around here tomorrow night into Wed with the snow that's forecast. A 'lot' of snow for us is 3-4 inches at a time. So I can't imagine what numbers they are talking about when they say significant snow accumulation possible. What do they consider significant in this area? hehe...


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

All I know is that the actual temp was -6 this am and the wind was blowing. The goats are freezing and so am I!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We are getting more of the white stuff. Just started a few minutes ago and is coming down pretty good. They are saying 2-5 inches when all said and done. For our big snows we usually average 2-3 inches, so anymore than that would be a lot for us. And naturally the schools decided to wait until now to cancel. I know they have to wait to see what the weather does, but who could miss that big blob on the radar? LOL 

Sadly, I'm sure the kids will miss tomorrow too, which means they will have 5 or 6 snow make up days so far  Usually in the past this would be their first snow day! But they missed 3-4 days right before Christmas.


----------

